# "sky lines" magazine early issues ?



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

just a quick question

i would like to have the first few issues if a re print is out of the question how about a pdf of them so i can catch up......


Nigel :bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Back copies are available to buy in the GTROC shop: Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

looking for issue's 1 onwards it is only showing 3,6,7,8 etc 
thats why i was thinking about pdf style if there is no way of re-print


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Reprints would be far too expensive. Electonic versions are not produced as with just about any other magazine publication, similarly the GTROC owns the rights so we can't allow someone esle to scan them either. Maybe try the _Wanted_ section and see if anyone will sell you some


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nigel, I took over running the mag from issue 13 so have the qwark files on my mac from then onwards. However as Johns said above, we do not produce electronic copies of them. I dont have the files for the issues prior to this.

I know *Jae *was selling some of his earlier issues, might be worth PM'ing him.

I don't even have copies of issues 1 & 2 mate. I bought up copies of the others I was missing as soon as I got involved as once they're sold out, they're sold out for good.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i can see that it would cost a lot to get a re print but would it not benifit the club if they could get somone to scan them officially ( GTROC owns the rights and could aurth this) and members make a contribution to the club for a copy of the file .......

im sure a member who has the missing copys would supply the club with a copys to scan that way the club gets the money and members could get the ones they missed out on


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

The magazine is one of many benefits as part of the annual GTROC membership fee. 

One of the immediate problems with a .pdf I can see is, what then stops people sending the PDF's around to anyone they want for free or publishing them elsewhere ?

No other publication would allow it either (well 99.999%).


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

fair point mate.......supose i'm just too honest......


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I can definatly see your point mate and am certainly not saying you would be dishonest.

Unless we could find some way of protecting the document from being copied or forwarded, which I can't see how(?), then it just wouldn't be possible.

If you're ever attending a club event that I'm also going to, let me know and I can bring some of the issues you're missing with me for you to have a flick through :thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm trying to get a lift to the pod sorted for sunday as we type....lol


----------

